# DELETE FORUM GAMES ENTIRELY?!



## Clover

Yes? No? Thoughts?


----------



## Shiva64

YES


----------



## Zora of Termina

Don't care if it stays, don't care if it goes. I rarely if ever post in there, so I wouldn't miss it if it went, but other people might.

I think we've had this discussion (or rather argument) before.


----------



## Zeph

I don't really post there myself, but... why, really? Besides being a bit annoying, it does no harm (Except for when it takes up vast amounts of memory, but that's going to be regulated henceforth, is it not?) so I really see no point removing something which a good portion of members use for a bit of casual fun.


----------



## Clover

Zora of Termina said:


> Don't care if it stays, don't care if it goes. I rarely if ever post in there, so I wouldn't miss it if it went, but other people might.
> 
> I think we've had this discussion (or rather argument) before.


Hm, apparently.

... I agree with past-surskitty.


----------



## Silver

No! Most people go there to have some fun on the forums if something is going slow, or no one has done anything new.

I personally enjoy them because you can interacte with other members you don't normally talk to. By the forum games I've made quite a few friends. You could just delete the ones that take up too much space.


----------



## Tailsy

You can talk to people through visitor messages or - gasp! - _on actual threads that have some kind of use_. 

I'd add on the fact that the Café of Doom in Insanity is for ~random~ discussion and that it wouldn't be deleted in the event that Forum Games does.


----------



## surskitty

Café of Doom is currently deleted but that is just because I forgot to make a new thread for it.


Delete it.  Please?

Also can we get rid of You Laugh You Lose permanently :( I soft-deleted since it's like 3500 posts but I don't really want it to come back.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

NO?!?!

It's all in good fun. :o1 So long as we keep it swept up and presentable, why not?


----------



## Butterfree

I still don't understand why you are so desperate to have it DELETED FOREVER when you can just filter it out and pretend it doesn't exist.

I guess this is the same phenomenon that makes kids stomp on younger kids' sand castles just because they can, but I happen to be of the opinion that that's a pretty dickish thing to do, no matter how ugly the sand castle.


----------



## Eifie

I don't really see why it shouldn't stay if the threads are kept at a reasonable length so that they don't mess up the rest of the forums. You could hide the forum so it doesn't inconvenience you in any way and that would be just the same for you as it not being there at all, wouldn't it? I don't post in that forum very much (if at all) myself, but there are other people who would miss it, I'm sure.


----------



## shy ♡

Doesn't it take up bandwidth, which could be adding to the whole 404 your page could not be loaded situation? :| Since all people do there is spam.


----------



## Pwnemon

Can't you just ignore it in your user CP if it annoys you? That's what I do.


----------



## Green

Pentimento said:


> Doesn't it take up bandwidth, which could be adding to the whole 404 your page could not be loaded situation? :| Since all people do there is spam.


----------



## Superbird

...

What would REALLY help is to increase the server's memory capacity. But I doubt that's ever gonna happen.


----------



## surskitty

Superbird said:


> ...
> 
> What would REALLY help is to increase the server's memory capacity. But I doubt that's ever gonna happen.


... It's not a problem if you take a few simple steps to not tax the server much, like, say, not using the same thread for 3k posts.  Or not using vB.  But that's harder.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

...so

1. lock threads that hit a certain length and start them over
2. people who continue to bitch about forum games can hide it
3. profit???
4. /thread?


----------



## Butterfree

It is NOT a bandwidth issue. It's a memory issue, and the memory issue is apparently caused by queries of huge threads. Small threads should not be having any serious impact.


----------



## shy ♡

Wouldn't deleting the forum be simpler, since the mods never seem to close those threads (I'm assuming the whole 'block the forum if it pisses you off' applies to the mods too, meaning they block it, and never realize when the threads get out of hand). 

The question is, why _keep_ it. It doesn't add anything. Yeah, we're stomping on the sand castle or whatever, but it's such a stupid sand castle, really. :| And I have no sympathy for children who make sand castles. Go make something useful, eh.


----------



## Superbird

Question: If you have posts in a forum, then it gets deleted, then do you lose all the posts that were in your postcount that were in that forum? If so, then I'm back to metapod if it gets deleted.


----------



## shy ♡

Superbird said:


> Question: If you have posts in a forum, then it gets deleted, then do you lose all the posts that were in your postcount that were in that forum? If so, then I'm back to metapod if it gets deleted.


See, this right here is why I want forum games deleted.


----------



## Not Meowth

Pentimento said:


> it's such a stupid sand castle


um I think this kind of strengthens Butterfree's point


----------



## Zoltea

Superbird said:


> Question: If you have posts in a forum, then it gets deleted, then do you lose all the posts that were in your postcount that were in that forum? If so, then I'm back to metapod if it gets deleted.


It would drop the post count. My count dropped 700 when the threads with large post amounts were deleted.


----------



## shy ♡

Meowth said:


> um I think this kind of strengthens Butterfree's point


um I think I was being ironic


----------



## Butterfree

Pentimento said:


> The question is, why _keep_ it.


Because a whole bunch of people are actually having fun in there? :|


----------



## Green

At the cost of a large amount of 500 errors? And it's not fun so much as it is postcount+?


----------



## Zoltea

joe mama said:


> At the cost of a large amount of 500 errors? And it's not fun so much as it is postcount+?


So long as threads with large amounts of replies are purged you reduce 500 errors. If Forum games was deleted it really wouldn't do much to reduce the server traffic. Forum games actually probably caused less traffic than "Laugh you lose" since images tend to be bigger than small posts.


----------



## Dannichu

surskitty said:


> Also can we get rid of You Laugh You Lose permanently :( I soft-deleted since it's like 3500 posts but I don't really want it to come back.


Nooooooo you don't understand how important saving mildly amusing pictures to my hard drive is! When my internet crashes they are the only things that _keep me sane_. They are the ultimate icebreaker when it's you, a stranger and your laptop! That thread gave me _Patient Bear_. My life would be so much less fulfilled without Patient Bear! If I find something amusing elsewhere on the internet, I have to share it (and while my Tweeps are great, TCoD is generally a better audience)! I like getting my giggles from that thread because I can say "Hey, [PERSON I KNOW], that was great!" instead of stealing them from some anonymoud person I don't care about. We're sharing love! LOVE!! ;~;


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Well, stricter restrictions on what kind of games you can have? Caption the Avatar, being filled to the brim with tasty interaction, is okay but perhaps Lie About the Above Poster isn't since in many cases it doesn't matter who posted before you?


----------



## surskitty

Dannichu said:


> Nooooooo you don't understand how important saving mildly amusing pictures to my hard drive is! When my internet crashes they are the only things that _keep me sane_. They are the ultimate icebreaker when it's you, a stranger and your laptop! That thread gave me _Patient Bear_. My life would be so much less fulfilled without Patient Bear! If I find something amusing elsewhere on the internet, I have to share it (and while my Tweeps are great, TCoD is generally a better audience)! I like getting my giggles from that thread because I can say "Hey, [PERSON I KNOW], that was great!" instead of stealing them from some anonymoud person I don't care about. We're sharing love! LOVE!! ;~;


I love mildly amusing pictures!  But from what I remember of it, it was filled with repeats ; ; and at some point it had a metric fuckton of youtube links.

So what really needs to happen is a ulul abridged!


----------



## Butterfree

joe mama said:


> At the cost of a large amount of 500 errors? And it's not fun so much as it is postcount+?


It's not Forum Games that's causing the 500 errors; it's _overlong threads_. Forum Games with no overlong threads would cause absolutely no 500 errors. And yes, some people are actually, physically having fun, postcount be damned!


----------



## Superbird

Query: Is it possible to just, like, close these threads instead of deleting them and then toss them into some kind of archive where they can be looked at but not interacted with?


----------



## Butterfree

The thing about forum games is that it's highly, highly unlikely anyone will ever be interested in actually reading what went on in them.

Deleting things with actual valuable discussion shouldn't be done, no, but I don't see the big deal when it's games.


----------



## H-land

I really don't care one way or the other.
On the one hand, a fair number of my posts are in Forum Games, and I've had some good fun with those sorts of threads before, and even if I'm not going to use something, if other people are using it, I usually don't like to get rid of it.
On the other hand, I don't do much in the Forum Games forum (or any other forum, either, to be fair) these days, and if it's causing the server undue stress to the server, that's a bad thing.
There's a few other points involved, yeah, but I guess I wouldn't cry if Forum Games were deleted. I might frown a little, but I wouldn't cry.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Kratos Aurion said:


> ...so
> 
> 1. lock threads that hit a certain length and start them over
> 2. people who continue to bitch about forum games can hide it
> 3. profit???
> 4. /thread?


5. either assign an FG mod to pay attention to thread length since the rest of us don't want to, or ask conscientious FG members to report uberlong threads so they're brought to our attention without us having to wade through the clutter (what do you mean "gmods should just un-ignore forum games" that's a stupid idea)
6. /thread now?

I fail to understand what people aren't grasping here.


----------



## ultraviolet

why forum games should be deleted:

- it is not an integral or unique part of the forum or community, unlike (for example) ASB, The Safari Zone or Mafia, which are _also _forum games (technically) but they consist of more than a few sentences that often have no relevance to whatever's posted beforehand. I would be happy to prune overlong threads in any of these forums, or any other forum that actually facilitates discussion. But threads consisting of *starts up chainsaw* or "nice signature, 6/10" or "I like you a lot"..? I don't think they're important enough to warrant keeping. Sure, there probably are discussions that pop up in these threads! But they won't ~disappear~ if forum games are deleted. That's why we have... social groups and visitor messages and private messages and instant messages. If there's discussion that you can only have with someone in a forum games thread, it's probably something to do with the game or something probably not worth posting anyway. :/

- People do enjoy it, yes, but I don't think this is grounds enough for a forum full of mostly single-sentence posts to need pruning. I'd really like to see what the majority of votes is, because the impression I get is that it's a forum frequented by maybe twenty people. If there's an even split, then sure, I guess we should probably keep it, however much I personally want it deleted. But I think that most users don't post in forum games, so if we do delete it it's not like we're going to be sucking the fun out of the ENTIRE FORUM. 

- we have the cafe of doom, don't we? Can't people just be silly and random in that instead of an entire forum devoted to games that require virtually no thought or skill at all? There is no readability to these threads; I can't think of anyone who would go through and read "Rate the Signature Above you" for the fun of it (threads like this and "Caption the Avatar Above you" are also silly because people's avatars and signatures change, so there's pretty much _no_ point to these threads). People don't read these threads, all you have to do to post in forum games is read maybe a few posts above you and that's all. :| What a waste of time to prune these!

- I'd like to see what the difference would be if we made a Social Group devoted to Forum Games and if that would contribute to forum slowdown. iirc posts in social groups don't consist of anything more than your username and avatar, and I don't think they contribute to post count, either. 

- I wouldn't care nearly so much about this if it didn't contribute so much to the forum's errors. Why should other users have to put up with 500 errors or mods have to prune threads so a small portion of members can play... really pointless games that they could do anywhere else? What do other forums do about forum games? Is this just a problem because we're a little forum, or ..?

my main beef is that there's just such a tiny amount of discussion in comparison to what's posted, and the discussion that's there isn't irreplaceable somewhere else. I have to go, I might add more at some point.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Kratos Aurion said:


> 5. either assign an FG mod to pay attention to thread length since the rest of us don't want to, or ask conscientious FG members to report uberlong threads so they're brought to our attention without us having to wade through the clutter (what do you mean "gmods should just un-ignore forum games" that's a stupid idea)
> 6. /thread now?
> 
> I fail to understand what people aren't grasping here.


7. do some sort of configuration/write a hack to automagically lock over a threshold. this would probably be easier than getting any actual people to do anything! because... people.


----------



## Zoltea

sreservoir said:


> 7. do some sort of configuration/write a hack to automagically lock over a threshold. this would probably be easier than getting any actual people to do anything! because... people.


I was kinda thinking the same thing. So long as the code can be implemented. In pseudo-code something like
if (replies > 3000)
{
Thread.lock ();
}


----------



## Espeon

Would it not be better to limit the post count to 1,000 but not lock the thread so in effect you'd have like uh...

Posts: 1, 2, 3, ... 998, 999, 1000

Then if someone were to post it'd delete from the first reply (post 2) onwards, so that the initial post still exists? Effect would be as such;

Posts: 1, 3, 4 ... 999, 1000, 1001
Posts: 1, 5, 4 ... 1000, 1001, 1002?

I've probably articulated that really badly.

It would allow games to continue as normal whilst not cluttering the forum up with a ton of locked threads.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Eh, I only use it now and then so I wouldn't really miss it myself, but I say we should keep it. People are having fun there, and seeing how long thread gets deleted from now on, we won't have to worry about the memory they take up. If you don't like, hide and don't look.

Also, let's keep you laugh you lose, maybe just with more strict rules for youtube/video links. (The forum could use [youtube] tags.)


----------



## Tarvos

i suggest deleting the forum altogether


----------



## Pwnemon

Guys what about the Grr and Fwee threads with their >2000 replies? Could a mod quote the last five replies of each and then restart the thread or something?


----------



## Superbird

As Mawile stated earlier, why not just delete the forum and make a group for Forum Games instead? Espeon's idea for a forum hack also seems quite reasonable, and one could even limit the number down to, like, 500 instead of 1,000. If that's possible. 

About images and videos—Does that really count? Hyperlinked images should only count as coding in the forum's memory, not as actual images. Same with regular links. Of course, that discludes albums, but...is it even possible to link to something from an album?


----------



## Adriane

Actually, I kind of don't think those threads should exist anymore. If it's thread length and not thread count that's causing the problems, why not just go back to individual threads?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Espeon said:


> Would it not be better to limit the post count to 1,000 but not lock the thread so in effect you'd have like uh...
> 
> Posts: 1, 2, 3, ... 998, 999, 1000
> 
> Then if someone were to post it'd delete from the first reply (post 2) onwards, so that the initial post still exists? Effect would be as such;
> 
> Posts: 1, 3, 4 ... 999, 1000, 1001
> Posts: 1, 5, 4 ... 1000, 1001, 1002?
> 
> I've probably articulated that really badly.
> 
> It would allow games to continue as normal whilst not cluttering the forum up with a ton of locked threads.


that wouldn't really work for actual coherent discussions. for example.


----------



## nastypass

sreservoir said:


> that wouldn't really work for actual coherent discussions. for example.


Institute it solely for Forum Games?  I can't imagine it being that difficult.


----------



## Tailsy

Pwnemon said:


> Guys what about the Grr and Fwee threads with their >2000 replies? Could a mod quote the last five replies of each and then restart the thread or something?


Sure, I'll get around to doing that!


----------



## Espeon

I intended for my "solution" to be localised to the forum games only; you can probably get the gist of the game from the 1st post and the other 999 posts in the thread. I seriously doubt the previous posts get read frequently enough for anyone to even care about them mysteriously vanishing off of the face of the earth.

The majority of threads don't even reach 1,000 posts outside of Forum Games and the Serious Business sections from what I can tell, anyway!


----------



## ultraviolet

Superbird said:
			
		

> As Mawile stated earlier, why not just delete the forum and make a group for Forum Games instead?


actually that was me :>



> is it even possible to link to something from an album?


yes, and people do it frequently!

I rather like how (so far) this discussion has consisted of ... discussion instead of people shouting at each other like last time.


----------



## SonicNintendo

No.  HECK No.
The forum games are there for fun (as all games are.)  And it's really he one major entertaining non-Pokemon thing here (for the most part).

How did this surfce to begin with?


----------



## Espeon

SonicNintendo said:


> How did this surfce to begin with?


Threads with huge numbers of posts in are the source of the 505 errors, we think. Since forum games has many threads with numerous (and useless) posts, it's the most likely area to get targetted for deletion or reform.

I don't really want to see it deleted provided people are getting enjoyment out of it.



			
				ultraviolet said:
			
		

> I rather like how (so far) this discussion has consisted of ... discussion instead of people shouting at each other like last time.


WHAT THE HELL YOU BANANA FACED BANANA THING! 20 POINTS FROM HUFFLEPUFF! >:(


----------



## Murkrow

I know this is a really unpopular opinion around these parts, but turning postcount off in forum games might help.

The people who post there exclusively for postcount would stop, so threads won't fill as fast. Then the people who post there would post there because they want to and not for the postcount. It would probably increase the quality of posts (however slightly).


One problem I think there is is that there isn't enough thought put into posts. If I were to post a thread like "rate the above signature" I'd want a bit more of a response than a rating out of 10, and maybe a short sentence to explain why. I know some people actually say what's good/bad about it and how they could improve but a lot don't.

It might be good to have better threads like maybe a caption competition where people have to think of witty things to say rather than a post with hardly any effort.
I fact I think I should make a thread like maybe a caption competition.


----------



## Music Dragon

The only valid argument against Forum Games is that it causes loading errors. Everything else, like "Forum Games is stupid and I don't like it", is bullshit. Nothing's forcing you to go there. You can put the forum on hide if it's bothering you and be done with it. Just avoid Forum Games, the way you avoid all the other meaningless crap on the internet, and the problem is solved.


----------



## surskitty

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I know this is a really unpopular opinion around these parts, but turning postcount off in forum games might help.
> 
> The people who post there exclusively for postcount would stop, so threads won't fill as fast. Then the people who post there would post there because they want to and not for the postcount. It would probably increase the quality of posts (however slightly).


The problem with that is that ideally, post count would ... count posts.  If a post isn't valid enough to increase post count, why is it valid enough to exist?


Caption contests can be fun \o/


----------



## Cloudsong

I like the forum games area >:( And I don't just spam there for post count, either. Things like the Silence Game are really fun. What about all of those bajillions of threads that are locked/dead in the forums games section? Can't those be deleted while leaving the active games to flourish? And then if long threads are causing problems, every time a thread hits a 1000 posts, it can be restarted and the old thread deleted. That way we keep our fun forum games section and it's not crammed full of junk at the same time :)?


----------



## Murkrow

surskitty said:


> The problem with that is that ideally, post count would ... count posts.  If a post isn't valid enough to increase post count, why is it valid enough to exist?


I think that, ironically, the ones that are posted there only for postcount increase are less valid than the ones that would continue to be posted if postcount were removed.

Though I guess here I'm assuming that the spammiest posts and the postcount++ ones are one and the same, which might not necessarily be the case!


----------



## Music Dragon

Post count counts all posts, not just the good ones. Let's not introduce a system in which we try to rate the quality of posts; we've already tried that and it didn't work.


----------



## shy ♡

Okay, I think it's pretty conclusive that we can just close/restart threads when they reach a certain point. So the question is just whether a script can be written for that or if someone has to manually do that.

Unless someone is really adamant about closing forum games in spite of these things being done, I think that's pretty much the end of that?


----------



## Elliekat

Oh, is this why the Grr Thread is closed? Well, I don't really go into the forum games that much, but if they're causing errors, then I think they should be limited or removed if that helps the whole forum.


----------



## surskitty

Yeah, I closed it because I tried to view the last page and got an error three times in a row.  If it's long enough to be difficult to load, it's long enough that nobody should be posting in it.

... Relatedly, why is there a Grr thread and a Fwee thread?  Isn't that what the entire board is for ...?


----------



## Green

It's a venting place for things that don't quite need a thread.


----------



## Aisling

surskitty said:


> ... Relatedly, why is there a Grr thread and a Fwee thread?  Isn't that what the entire board is for ...?


For the little things that aren't really important enough to warrant their own thread, but you still want to bitch about. Or be happy about.

Like stubbing your toe or cutting your finger open or my friend having a fever and me worrying way too much about it. Or making an A on an exam or something.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Maybe my opinion doesn't count much, but I think we should keep the Grr thread. It's easier to vent in that thread; a lot of times I feel like posting an entire new thread isn't really necessary but I still want to talk about something; by posting it in the Grr thread, someone will still read it but it's not creating a huge mass of unimportant threads.


----------



## surskitty

It's probably good to keep it -- if someone makes a new one and links it in my general direction I will sticky -- but I always feel like nobody's actually going to read it in that thread.  ... Not that I feel like people tend to read my Coughing/Laughing Cupboard threads in general, but it seems to me like whatever you have to say would be drowned out.  I tend to announce the really minor things in #tcod, though, so.

It's definitely one of the threads where if it exists, it'll need to be locked and restarted periodically, though.  :/


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

surskitty said:


> but I always feel like nobody's actually going to read it in that thread.  ... Not that I feel like people tend to read my Coughing/Laughing Cupboard threads in general, but it seems to me like whatever you have to say would be drowned out.


I read a lot of the posts in the Grr thread but I don't often respond to them; I know for me at least, I like to get my feelings out there but then I don't mind if they fade back into the thread because the things that I post there are usually not too important or something I really need advice for. I use it to rant, I guess, and to know that I'm not the only one that is having some kind of trouble with something. I make a new thread if I need someone to hear me a little more clearly.


----------



## Superbird

The grr thread is essential. I personally look through every single post, and then wish good things upon the people who have posted there. Though I actually don't post in it much, I think that it's really important for people to be able to just state their small problems without having to make an oversized thread about it.

The fwee thread is the same way. Honestly, most people fwee about things that aren't big enough to go in a thread.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

It also occurs to me that some threads in ASB (and possibly the Safari Zone? I don't know, I keep that one hidden), like banks and whatnot, also tend to hit massive sizes after a while. If Negrek doesn't see this on her own, I will probably also suggest that she consider locking/restarting those as well.


----------



## surskitty

Only one SZ thread has gone over 1k posts, as far as I know, and I already locked it.

Given that registration and bank posts in ASB tend to actually be viewed again later ... it might be a good idea to split them every 1k posts.


----------



## ultraviolet

Cloudsong said:
			
		

> What about all of those bajillions of threads that are locked/dead in the forums games section?


But this isn't the problem, those threads don't get read, do they? the forum has to send massive queries to the server when really large threads are read which makes the forum slow down, give us errors, and so on. if you go to the last page in a thread, the forum has to go through all the pages before it to skip to the last one (I think). Understandably, this gets to be really hard when there's a couple thousand replies to go through. 

Dead or locked threads don't really do anything; they're not growing and they're not read frequently. But there'd be no harm in getting rid of old, locked threads that nobody reads anyway.

it'd be really great if we could have hack that just deletes the first pages of a thread as it grows - really, you don't need to know instructions to most of the forum games and they're nothing you couldn't intuit from reading a few posts anyway, so the first post really isn't necessary (or if it was, you could set it to leave the first post, and then delete everything up to like two pages before the last post). Nobody reads the old posts anyway. :/



> And I don't *just spam *there for post count, either.


this is probably not the best thing to say! you shouldn't post there for post count _at all._


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Deleting the first post of a thread deletes the entire thread under normal circumstances anyway, so afaik that's not an option if the idea is to keep the original thread intact.

Is it really that much extra work just to lock the threads manually? It's not like threads will be hitting the thousand-post mark every few days or anything, and if they're not doing any harm as long as they aren't being loaded repeatedly...


----------



## Negrek

Kratos Aurion said:


> It also occurs to me that some threads in ASB (and possibly the Safari Zone? I don't know, I keep that one hidden), like banks and whatnot, also tend to hit massive sizes after a while. If Negrek doesn't see this on her own, I will probably also suggest that she consider locking/restarting those as well.


Bahhhh they were going to be locked and restarted soon anyway (God help me) so now we'll just have little temporary ones around in the interim, I guess. Suppose this is the last time I'll have to do it since it should take years for them to get back up to their current post levels, but my sense of aesthetics is twitching.

It seems kind of weird that we'd be getting such load problems for such (relatively) small threads... I mean, vBulletin is made to scale to *way* larger forum sizes than this, and large forums can easily accumulate threads with thousands of posts. Presumably the software should be able to handle this when run on a server with decent resources.

I mean, the whole idea of the move to Eevee's HQ was that we were having serious trouble with 500 errors and the old server wasn't big enough to support us, right? But it's been less than a year, the board's barely grown in that time, and we're having the same problems, as bad as they ever were. (I think. It's a bit hard to remember. Perhaps it was a bit worse.) I'm not against trying to cut down on long threads or anything, but to what extent is that going to help us in the long run? If there's some sort of internal issue that's causing the problem (I think the consensus is yes?) I don't know how long we can keep running from it by turning off the "people who've viewed this thread" and trying to cut down on long threads. (Indeed, I thought the last time we had this server error brouhaha it was determined that long threads don't actually matter as far as preventing server errors go.)

Alternatively, is the hosting that Eevee's HQ is giving us just *not that much better* than what the old IIS server could provide? That would explain things, obviously, but again I thought the idea of the move was to get us somewhere where we'd have more room to expand.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Negrek said:


> Bahhhh they were going to be locked and restarted soon anyway (God help me) so now we'll just have little temporary ones around in the interim, I guess. Suppose this is the last time I'll have to do it since it should take years for them to get back up to their current post levels, but my sense of aesthetics is twitching.


Merge the interim threads with the old ones when you don't need them any more? :P


----------



## Negrek

No, the whole point is that the rules for those threads are going to change entirely, so it would be kind of weird to have stuff from the previous set mixed in there. Only reason I was planning to lock them in the first place.

Edit: Not that it would be such a heinous thing since you'll still get some of the same kind of posts, but it offends my aesthetic sensibilities. _Offends._


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I was under the impression that any "interim" threads would be exactly the same as the current ones, only without mile-high postcounts, but okay...?


----------



## Negrek

Kratos Aurion said:


> I was under the impression that any "interim" threads would be exactly the same as the current ones, only without mile-high postcounts, but okay...?


Right, they will be. The ones that replace them won't.

Neither here nor there, though. Mostly I was just wondering (and ranting a little, oops) about whether we're going to keep having the same problem with errors whether we shove long threads under the rug or not.


----------



## Harlequin

Games forums are always dead zones of absolute crap, so I'd be in favour of deleting them wherever they arise. I didn't even create one for SomeComm and I've been pushing for GovTeen's to go away.


----------

